# Anyone Have A Recipe For A Xxxx Bitter



## browndog (7/10/03)

I confess..... After being weaned on Tooheys Draught for 20yrs I moved to QLD and at first found it hard to come to grips with but eventually loving the taste of XXXX Bitter. I'd love to be able to brew something similar (or better) Has anyone got a recipe, bearing in mind that I'm a kit maker and not yet into all that "boiling stuff up" type brewing.


cheers
Browndog


----------



## Batz (7/10/03)

Browndog
Try Grumpys XXXX Bitter Masterbrew , really nice and close to the real thing , I also like the XXXX Bitter , even although I only sampled it in QLD.
a couple years ago.
You do have to do a boil , but it's easy azz , try it and good luck.
Hey you in QLD ?
Cheers batz
In WA 
:chug: 
h34r: 
 
 
:chug:


----------



## JWB (8/10/03)

G"day

I suggest you buy a can of beermakers XXX bitter and boil half kilo of light malt with 20 grm pride of ringwood hop pellets for 40 minutes then add the can and half kilo of dextrose for the last 10 minutes then strain into the fermentor and top up to 20lts mark . ferment for 5 days then rack into 2nd fermentor and leave another week...bottle as usual .

Best tasting bitter I have come across for ages..

Cheers

JWB


----------



## browndog (8/10/03)

Thanks Fellas, 
I can't wait to give them a try, actually I just bought a house in Ipswich and will be moving up there in Dec.

cheers
Browndog


----------



## browndog (15/10/03)

Hey JWB,
Just to clarify, when you say "boil half kilo of light malt with 20 grm pride of ringwood hop pellets for 40 minutes" am I supposed to add a certain amout of water to that ?

cheers
Browndog


----------



## Batz (15/10/03)

oh yes .
5-6 Lt water


----------



## JWB (16/10/03)

:chug: 
add as much water as your brew pot will safley take,...but be aware of boil overs......Malt has a nasty habit of foaming up and boiling over everywhere when it boils and when you add hops......My brew pot holds 10 lts water....I only ever put 4 ltrs in it and when its boiled I add the malt....watch it very closly as it comes back to the boil ...when it starts to foam turn the gas down or off...its a juggling trick to adjust the gas so it boils and doesnt foam over...add hops and watch carefully again...

You will soon get used to it....

There is one thing I can assure you...

Boil it over and make a mess and your woman will be giving you the cold shoulder for months...
Because it takes months to finally clean it up


Cheers

JWB


----------



## PostModern (16/10/03)

I am so glad I put a ceramatop stove in when I rebuilt the kitchen. Let it cool, scrape with flat razor blade, then wash with wet sponge. Shiny like a mirror!


----------



## JWB (16/10/03)

I now use the gas ring on the BBQ....
Its resulted in harmony in the household and no more dirty looks....And Hey a bit of malt on the BBQ adds flavour to the steaks...RIGHT?????


----------



## Trough Lolly (17/10/03)

browndog said:


> Hey JWB,
> Just to clarify, when you say "boil half kilo of light malt with 20 grm pride of ringwood hop pellets for 40 minutes" am I supposed to add a certain amout of water to that ?
> 
> cheers
> Browndog


 Browndog,

Apologies in advance if you already know this, but another reason why you should use as much water as you can safely handle in the boil, is to improve the extraction efficiency of the hops.

Generally speaking, the higher the concentration of malt in the boil (SG), the lower the extraction efficiency of the hops you add for bittering. This is another issue that's fun to tinker with when you get into doing regular boils and trying out different bittering and finishing hops...

If you are interested in a reading a bit more info on this subject click here...

Cheers,

TL


----------

